# Crosby Saturday?



## ericcarney (Apr 25, 2009)

I was supposed to work Saturday night but the wrecker broke down so... I am goin wheelin:rockn: Anybody else goin? I want to get out there late afternoon and stay until late, I have never been out there at night, but I've heard its pretty sweet. Or should I just get up early and do some day riding? Opinions?


----------



## Debo Brute (Jan 5, 2009)

I think me and tx4play are gonna head out ther this afternoon. Nights get wild out there!


----------

